# عطور ماركات عالمية بأقل الاسعار



## هابوا (19 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اقدم لـــــكم : 
عطور فرنسية رجالي ونسائي ماركات عالمية نفس الأصل في الرائحة والكرتون والزجاجة بس اقل في التركيز ثبات العطر يصل إلي عشر ساعات 
العطور مسجل عليها بلد الصنع الأصلي 
تباع في بعض المحلات علي أنها الأصلي 
نشحن لكل مكان في المملكة 
سعر الحبة : 45 ريال 
اقل كمية خمس حبات
للطلب 0508672795 
​​


----------

